# Very proud



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Bella started her gundog training last week and she is doing so well, we have seen a difference in her already . She is picking the tasks up so quickly, she is the only Vizsla there as the other puppies are mostly Springers and Labs and she is the oldest. 

So pleased its going well, it's making her so tired. She is out of it on the sofa


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

That is great Angie, what sort of tasks did she have to do?

Boris is going for a gun dog lesson with Howard Kirby down your way this coming Friday - I am very apprehensive. Somedays he is brilliant and then others days I wonder why I bother. He is now scenting and retrieving three different items in obedience class, but heel work is a nightmare. I just got a dogmatic head collar on Pippylongstockings recommendation - had ten minutes with it yesterday and he was like a bucking bronco!!

Where do you go training?


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

What a coincidence, Bella is doing a six week course with Howard at mullenscote. He is very good at teaching, is it just a day board you are doing?
We have started from scratch with Bella as it is our first dog, Keith is interested in working her once trained to an acceptable standard. He has started form basics, going back to hand feeding, sit, stay, heal work, and basic retrieves. Bella has taken to it well and we have seen a huge difference since we started. 

Are you you checking him when he starts pulling?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Some things never change through the life of your PUP - start the day with basics and end it that way - it is what they know and love and what makes you happy - a lot of people forget at higher levels of training it's the basics that got you there and the first rewards the pup gets at the start are one of the few things they remember ~


----------

